# high power LEDs instead of HID bulbs



## momo_bro (Feb 9, 2002)

Posted this two years ago, there have been many advancements in LED technology. Still I have not seen anyone do this. 

Anyone fab up some headlights with high power > >5W LEDs


http://youtu.be/6xRncE2iFbM 

Mount them in projectors to focus the beam and direct it. You'd need a headsink and driver, but they would be crazy bright and last forever.









These bulbs are 50W and cause retina damage if looked at directly.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: high power LEDs instead of HID bulbs (momo_bro)*

still not enough lumens yet for a good low beam out of a single LED package (be it 3W or 5W or...). it's getting close with the multi-die versions, but not HID-level of lumens yet to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## SonicYellow (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: high power LEDs instead of HID bulbs (EternalMind)*

Yeah, 3 watts isn't enough. However, there is a company that makes them powerful enough - one company, actually. http://www.luminus.com. According to my buddy who works for Sylvania, this company is the only one making them powerful enough for headlight use and is the only supplier for automakers using them as such. I called one of their distributers and they go for between $150 and $200 each. 
What's more is that although the LED itself doesn't produce much heat, the logic board behind it does, and would likely need a fan to provide cooling. Also, LEDs aren't all all directional, so there needs to be a really good reflector for them. 
This is kind of where I left the project with my hands in the air. LEDs would rock to have as headlights, but man, what a PITA.
If anyone has any thoughts or experience in having done so already, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

never seen, and dont think well see them for a while in lowbeam, but they do have led daytime running lights on ebay, buy you replace your lowbeam bulb. Are there any cars that use seperate lowbeam and daytime running bulbs?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories

_Modified by kt883 at 10:03 AM 2-15-2010_


_Modified by kt883 at 10:05 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Those bulbs will not work...they will not put the light right where it needs to be in order to be reflected correctly. Those bulbs suck, quite honestly. Don't fall for the trap.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

I could imagine theyd be horrible - I would never buy those cheap bulbs. I bet they barely show up as a DRL in the daytime and would only be visible as a DRL at night which = pointless


----------



## momo_bro (Feb 9, 2002)

Bump up, 2012 edit. I respect the old responses, maybe someone can shed new light on the subject, get it new light, see what I did there.. :screwy:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

momo_bro said:


> Posted this two years ago, there have been many advancements in LED technology. Still I have not seen anyone do this.


 There was a reason four years ago. There was a reason two years ago. The reason nobody has done it hasn't changed!


----------



## momo_bro (Feb 9, 2002)

audi a7s have led headlights.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Plenty of LED headlights in use by the military. 

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...=hmmwv led headlight&sa=N&biw=360&bih=640#p=0

If you've ever seen these, they are extremely bright oncoming and as good as any HID for the driver. I believe they are 24V though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

will not work!!


----------



## momo_bro (Feb 9, 2002)

5 years later... 
so, who is working on this to retrofit older cars.

Acura also has lots of LED headlamps; so do the Audi A6/S6 line and now the A7/S7s.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

momo_bro said:


> 5 years later...
> so, who is working on this to retrofit older cars.
> 
> Acura also has lots of LED headlamps; so do the Audi A6/S6 line and now the A7/S7s.


your best bet is with the Corolla LED low beam projector.


----------



## Fancyhat (Jan 2, 2012)

Corolla would be the smallest. I could squeeze a Prius LED module on in a MK5 headlight, but never followed up on it

sent from my headlights


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I haven't seen them in action, but looks interesting.

NIGHTHAWK™ LED Headlights


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I haven't seen them in action, but looks interesting.
> 
> NIGHTHAWK™ LED Headlights


TruckLite 27270C - too bad they don't make E-codes... with glass lenses  .


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I currently run these on my CRV:










Phillips "Daylight 8" LED lights (8 LEDS / the kit on the left). Nice pure white output (I wanna say close to maybe 5000 kelvin). I use them as a DRL during the day and something to "boost" my nighttime lighting. My car never had the option for HID or even projector headlights, so at the moment I'm running silverstars (9003) and they are slightly... and I do mean SLIGHTly better then stock OEM look bulbs.

I'm going to try some led drop-in modules in the near future. They use CREE 4300k 1500-1800 lumen component array, integrated heatsink / brushless cooling fan and an external driver board. Ive heard mixed results about them however I want to try something different then HID this time around. Plus I hate "drop in" HID's, hopefully these LED units don't suffer the glare issues that you get with the HID kits.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> I use them as a DRL during the day and something to "boost" my nighttime lighting.


You do know that DRLs are designed to be used in the Daytime - yes?



KeiCar said:


> I'm going to try some led drop-in modules in the near future.


An H4 LED "kit" - ugh - please don't!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Just came across this thread and had to bring it back up.

Check this out. http://www.vleds.com/headlights.html

As far as I understand, these won't _fit_ on our VWs because of the way they're designed with the heat sinks. Lots of guys on bikes are switching to LEDs. I wish I could fit some in my MKV.


----------

